# Woking Nuffield Part 9



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New Home Ladies    

pam xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yipee................. first person ever on this board to be first  

  Everyone  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Everyone is a bit quiet this morning.........

Cheesy, you must try and stay awake for BB, it is quite funny, I love Pete I think he is great, but Shahbaz is a nightmare, he has hidden everyones food as the rest of the house are no longer talking to him, so worth watching tonights for the aftermath.

However the silly sod according to the news has threatened to kill himself as his BB experience isnt what he let himself in for ---- come on get a life.

Sezer the dodgy geezer has now managed to get a snog off the welsh lass Imogen, and glyn and bonneh havent really done anything at all -- but well worth watching

Have a good day

Ktx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I know, I know and I will miss it tonight too cause being dragged to see Da Vinci code, so what happended last night was it good?

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Woking Ladies  

Just wanted to say cngratulations to Jay Jay  
Great news! Enjoy the next 36 weeks - they're fab.

Cecilie x x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Ladies

do any of you know what they do and what the next process is when you go for your first scan with Woking?

thanks alot
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry Cheesy I have no idea, But let us know so we know later on, 

Does anyone know if you stay at Woking or if you then end up at your local NHS Maternity unit, mine is St Peters and haven't heard great things about them anyone else know anything?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Cheesy-All the hormones are kicking in im afraid  , yeah bb is funny not as good as the last few though, although everyone is ignoring shabaz (What a tw+t) , i would go mad stuck in a house with him for 13 weeks  also this after 6 week scan then have one every 2wks

Kate-How are you hun??

Hi to everyone else


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I am ok thanks Em, cant wait for the next three weeks to come and go though!!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Emma

what do you mean one every two, what scans at Woking?? I cant afford their scan prices every two weeks or am I being thick and reading it completely wrong??   

KTX - I am sure you are released back into the NHS community at some point but would probably know more Friday, so I will let you know. Each person has a choice of 3 hospitals I believe in their area. I would contact your local PCT and check. I know I may possibly visit two to see what the facilities are like and make my mind up

Hope this helps
love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah i know, its horrible isnt it, you just want to get on with it and get what ever the result done and dusted, its the wait that drives me  

Cheesy-i think you go on to have a scan every two weeks, with woking so a scan at 8,10,12 weeks then i think (correct me if im wrong anyone) that you will then be given back to the horrible nhs


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

blimey do you have to pay the £250 or whatever it is every time    I am broke!!

xxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hellooooo everyone well I feel much more positive today as I have had no more bleeding YIPEEEEE hope this time is for keeps. I've rung the clinic and need to ring back later today to book the scan as the computers were being updated when I rang. The blood I had was more like a pinky colour OMG I've actually done it I'm pregnant what a clever little cookie I am   It does however feel a little bit different to last time but i think thats understandable but I'm gonna stay positive for my little embryo I love it already now i am really going  

I had a great time at the Isle of Wight but my poor mum fell over after only being there for 1 hour ended up down casualty only to be told she has fractured her knee in two places so she spent the whole weekend in a wheelchair poor thing.

My thoughts now are with my recipeint I'll ring tomorrow to see if she has rung with her results.

Cheesy when i had my 6 week scan before she actually scanned me she said that if she wasn't completely happy with the scan then I would have to go back in a week but when she scanned everthing was fine and as I had twins she said i was to go back 2 weeks later I'm not sure after that for obvious reasons I don't know if it's a single pregnancy if you go back after 2 weeks or have another scan at 12 weeks hopefully I'll find that out in a couple of weeks.

Ktx I don't no for certain but I'm sure after a couple of scans you then go under your hospital who takes over your care.

Anyway girls thank you so much for all your well wishes.

Hope you are all o.k.

Love JJ x
YIPEEEEEE I'm PREGNANT xxxxxxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Ouch that seems expensive!!!! My forms say its £125 for a ultrasound scan

Congratulation Jay Jay I am so pleased for you, lets hope this thread is providing us all with   and little   of joys

Ktx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ah Jay Jay bless I bet you are on    I am so pleased for you   Do you have to pay extra from what you have already payed on top for the scans? Just worried cause I am broke  

thanks for the advice and well done you... stay safe  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Cheesy cos i shared i only pay for certain things, once i'm pregnant i then pay for the cyclogest but last time i didn't pay for the 2 scans i had or the ones once i had a m/c so i''m not sure i'll ask when i ring up this afternoon. Bet your well excited i didn't sleep the night before my scan as soooooooooo excited.

JJ. x


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Jay Jay - Congratulations on your  . You must be so excited. 
Emma - you asked where I live. I am in Old Woking, and I work in Weybridge so nice and easy to get to the Nuffield for all those appointments!

Hi to everyone else. There definately are a lot of success stories here, which really make me feel positive!

Jules xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Jay-Glad the bleeding has stopped   

Hi Jules-Weybridge im in Ewell not too far, i cover weybridge for work


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jay-Forgot to ask any symptons in the 2ww


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Emma, Not really i did have af pains on and off the same as i usually do really so everytime i had them i thought OMG here she comes but she never arrived!!!! I also had sharp stabing like pains by my pubic bones but thats about it really i did say to my hubby about 6 days ago I'm pregnant don't know why I just kind of felt pregnant my boobs didn't change other than got bigger but that happened while i was stimming. Good job i didn't do a 2ww diary it would have been very boring reading 

JJ. x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Didnt your boobs hurt


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

if its any help, my boobs really killed me, still got the bra on I have been wearing day and night with exception to it being washed and I had bad period cramps all during the horrible 2ww and still have them, only difference is they are very low, kinda above the pubic bone but its so odd cause everyone is so different. There are lots of sympton write ups on the "Ladies in waiting" thread, that was my sanity for 2 weeks  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks cheesy

its like everyone is getting bfps the last few weeks, and two at Woking 

I hope it continues


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

It makes it good news for all of us doesn't it.

I am so pleased for Cheesy and jay Jay, just bored with waiting now I want it to be us Em, Bendy and Lucy that are also so excited....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i know    not long now though hun  , got the lovely rollercoaster ride to come yet


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thats ok I love scary rides  LOL


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Cheesy

The Nuffield will do your 6 week scan - included in the treatment costs you've already paid. It's just like all the other scans you've had so far - "dildo cam" - not abdominal, and you'll see one or two little white blinking flashes on the screen - the baby/babies' heartbeat.

If all looks normal on Friday then you get discharged to the NHS. If you're under Mr Curtis and it's twins he likes to continue to provide care for his patients at the Rooyal Surrey. I don't know what Mr Riddle does. If it's a singleton you just go to your local GP for your booking in appointment and they put you in touch with the midwifery service, and then you have regular apointments for the rest of the pregnancy, but no more scans till 12 weeks, and then again at 20 weeks.

Hope that helps!
Cecilie


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

great cecilie

that helps alot - thank you  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey  how daunting going out into the big horrible world of nhs  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

daunting yes Emma, had 6 years with them on Endo     before I got anywhere, 1st it was IBS, then it was Appendix, at least I am far more knowledgable now and have the confidence to stick up for myself, if I didnt push on the last appt at Heatherwood, I wouldnt have even been where I am now, maybe another 6 months of Zoladex. Last appt, so fed up with all D21 tests, laps, drugs, etc.. told them to sort it and I am not leaving this hospital until they do    

Well I did cry before I got angry and highlighted they should not have put me on Clomid for 4 months with endo and they soon backed down

Shame, I didnt realise you had to fight so much, wish I knew that 6 years ago   

Rant over   See I get going quite easy  

Going to see Da Vinci tonight so miss BB again   Is the film any good?

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tell me about it lets hope we have Twins then so we can stay private !!!!!!

My Hubby is going to see the d.code tonight too with loads of the lads, not my thing I am afraid so I am BBing it....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I know what you mean i think gp's think when you say your in pain they think its in your mind 

Havent seen it hun, its 2.5hrs long so dont fall asleep   

Im going to meet 2 girlfriends tonight normally meet up for coffee but no caffiene for me or one of the others as she starts d/r this thurs , we were hoping to start around the same time, she will be about a week and a half before me , i will probably be having either a bottle of water or hot chocolate e so hoping im back for bb and an early night as didnt sleep well last night


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Emma, no my boobs didn't really change mind you this morning they are tingling all over Ohhhhh !!!

I wonder if they knew something wasn't right with my last pregnancy as they said as it was twins I was to come back in 2 weeks!!! I thought if it was a singlet they only see you that once and then NHS does your 12 week scan if thats right then I will see about having a 8 week scan as thats when I had my missed m/c so would like to put my mind at rest don't think I could wait 6 weeks to check all is well it would drive me CRAZY!!!! 

Cheesy so you've had af pains do you still have them now?? I've got them too it's so worrying isn't it cos you keep thinking your gonna start bleeding ?? constant nicker checking eh   I'm constantly needing a wee at the mo as well.

Hi to everyone


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya Jay Jay

yep still have the low like period pains and I knicker & tissue check all the time, drives me   but I am paranoid, I can help it. So nervous for Friday thats all well, if I suss anything different I'll question and question, knowing me  

Ladies - I hope you dont mind me talking now I am pregnant, well a little bit pregnant   I dont ever forget what its like to be where you are nor will I ever   Just dont want to offend or upset anyone

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Some people have their hcg bloods taken when they have tested at home, think i would want that too with my history couldnt wait 2 weeks to see if its in my tube or i have m/c. can woking do that might ask them tuesday


Cheesy dont be silly you have been through what were going through


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Just rung the clinic and booked my 6 week scan they are scanning me on the tue which is 1 day earlier than usual but if they don't do it then I would have to wait till the following tue so Caroline said we'll scan you then and if they have trouble finding a heart beat then they'll fit me in the following week. I asked would they scan me again at 8 weeks and she said as it should only be a singlet ( it may have split again) that would be the only scan they would do, so if I wanted a scan at 8 weeks i'd have pay for that which I will definatley do.

JJ. xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

KT - sorry I was probably not very clear in my last post: if you have twins you still go NHS after 6 week scan, but Mr Curtis likes you to be under his care at the Royal Surrey - as an NHS patient though. 

I've not really had any dealings with the hospital - I've had nearly all ante natal appts with my local midwife who is fab. 

Cecilie x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well done Jay, i think i would want at least up to 12 weeks with nuffield even if i have to pay 1 bean or 2!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I'd love to but I just cant afford it, I think if alls ok after Friday I will book appt with doctor;s and see what happens.


Ladies, going to Da Vinci code tonight, please keep me posted tomorrow on BB   

Love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ok hun will do 

Have a good time tonight and try not to fall asleep  

Night ladies,
May pop on before i  go to bed, cheesy i will let you know what happens around 12ish, then have to travel up to lemington spa for a meeting on thurs, having dinner with the sales director happens a couple of times a year for the top sales people bit of a treat


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Cecile.... do you think they knew something wasn't quite right on my first scan as i was told to come back 2 weeks later but she made out as if that's what always happens if it's a twin pregnancy??


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi jay jay,
just wanted to say that at my implications meeting a couple of weeks ago I was told that if there's even a hint of a twin pregnancy, then you would get a second scan at 8 weeks. Hope that puts your mind at rest


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh Jay  huge Congratulations to you and your dp, you both must be on  

        

Try not to worry too much and relax!!

Bendy.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Hi Bendy hope your ok! 

Well bb getting more interesting think i want to string shabaz up he is getting really irratating , love Nikki she is so   and imogen and sezar are getting it on (bet your jealous bendy) 

Cheesy-How was the film hope you didnt fall asleep, hi to everyone else

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Had a text through the night, my friend who had icsi last year who had a horrible pg (had to be in hosp from 27-30 weeks as prem labour then complete bed rest, also had a brace fitted due to pelvis and was on crutches) has given birth to her little girl Emily this morning weighing 5lb 15oz so there are happy endings  

Take care
Emmaxx

May not be on till friday as i have a meeting and leaving at 2pm today to get up to leamington spa, cheesy good luck for you scan  what time is it
Hello to everyone else


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Jay Jay

I'm glad Hope could answer your question, because I only have experience of singleton pg. 

C x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ah Emma fab news, really pleased for your friend, especially after all that   
My scan is 2.20pm on Friday and will not be back on line until the Tuesday after the bank holiday but will try somehow to get hold of a PC even if its in the library for half an hour  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

anyone home


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

So so sad today   just got back from the clinic as although yesterday I had no blood this morning i started loosing brown blood so rang the hospital but before i could get there i started to loose bright red blood. I have had my blood taken and they are gonna ring me this afternoon with the results i have been told that my levels of HCG should be about 5o units or more then i have to go back on Fri for another test and it should have trebled by then but if its the same or started to come down then thats not good news. But to be honest with you if I'm loosing bright red blood now then it's not looking very promising. I have been crying so much i just can't believe it looks like its happening again. I'd rather have got a BFN than a BFP only for it to be snatched away from me again. So sorry girls to be so unhappy I'm still trying to be a bit positive but it's hard everytime you go to the loo you see blood.

Will be back on later.

Take Care.

JJ. x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oh Jay Jay honey, I am not surprised you are sooo upset  , I have everything crossed for you this afternoon, please let me know if your up to it. Did they say anything other than the HCG levels, do they do this as routine when you go for the scan?

The blood I have read is not uncommon but I totally understand your concerns 

    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

No they don't usually do blood tests but as i was so upset they said the only way really to find out if it's a strong pregnancy is to do a blood test. I got given a guardian angel key ring today from a friend and I carry my rose quartz round with me wherever I go which was bought for me from my friend after my m/c so everyone is routing for me so i'm very lucky but if all i can do is wait life is so cruel isn't it.

Good luck for your scan on Friday how are you feeling.

JJ. xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Jay Jay

I have everything I can possible cross for you crossed    

I feel ok I suppose just cant wait for Friday to know its ok and very nervous but excited aswell. Boobs are still enlarged and rather sore and period like cramping is worrying me aswell, but I am trying to stay as positive as I possibly can  

Was the lining of your womb nice and thick before ET cause I know some women who miscarry (albeit a thousand reasons) do have lining problems.

I am really hoping its just a bleed for you and all is well    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Just a quickie as got to pack

Jay-Sorry your going through this hun i have everything crossed for you    it is quite common though to go on with the pg if you get any pain then get down the hospital 

Hi Cheesy-Yeah please let me know how the scan went plllllleeeeasssseeeeeeeeee  

Speak to you all friday

Take care jay jay 
Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Jay-i really hope its just a bleed and nothing more.  I have everything crossed for you  and sending lots of  

What happens at the initail consultation?  As the appointment is getting  nearer i keep thinking about it!!
Do we go through the forms they have sent me??  OH i cant wait!!

Hi to everyone and hope your all well........not long till the weekend now!!!
Bendy.xx

Oh and im going off Sezar now, hes a bit of a wally !!


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks for your   everyone.

Cheesy not sure about the thickness of my womb before et they didn't tell me that did you find out then??

Love JJ. x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeh I did, they like it 8-12mm I think and I asked what mine was and they said 14.5mm, not really sure of all the relevance but yours must have been fine honey cause I know they wont ET if under 8mm, well thats what they told me  


love
cheesyb
xxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Jay my thoughts are with you    are coming your way and hopefully will be ok.

Take Care

Kate x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

How you feeling this afternoon Jay Jay, has the bleeding slowed down or stopped at all    

Emma, I know your not in till Friday and I am off from 12.30pm on Friday to make my way up to Woking so no doubt I'll catch up with you in the morning of Friday but will try and get hold of a PC somehow to update you all with the outcome of the scan    

Bendybird, at the initial consultation the nurse see's you to make sure you have all the appropriate forms for that stage. You then go to see either Riddle or Curtis and they discuss your options etc.. then back to the nurse to book dates and get going. Next stage is the implications meeting where you hopefully get all your drugs, your schedule of events (looks weird on paper especially when you see a date for  "pregnancy test" and then basically your off   Anything else I can help you with, just let me know  

Hello to Hope, Cecilie and any others I have missed  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Well what a rollercoaster of events i'm having today heard back from the clinic and it's brilliant news they like the hcg levels to be around 50 for the amount of weeks pregnant I am mine is.......248 Oh my god she said it's a very very stong pregnancy i still have to go back on Fri to check the levels are still rising but for now i feel happy again. Thank you all for you positive vibes my little embie is hanging on in there 

Will be back on later just wanted to let you all know my news.

JJ. x[br]Posted on: 24/05/06, 17:46Oooops forgot to say I'm still bleeding a bit when i go for a wee but as we all no sometimes this happens so will stay positive and ignore the blood.

JJ. xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Jay Jay thats a great level      Stay positve, as like you say bleeding is so comman in early pregnancy!!  Keeping everything crossed for you

Cheesy, thanks for the info on my appiontment- i really cant wait now.  Not long till your scan now, how lovely !!

Bendy.xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Jay Jay - I'm so glad for you. I bled very heavily on the day of my six week scan - bright red blood with large clots (sorry if TMI), but my Bean survived it. In my case two embies had implanted and the bleeding was actually one of the embryos miscarrying....

Fingers crossed for your blood test on Friday.

Cecilie x


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks Bendy and Cecile.... just gonna take each day as it comes now.

Talk later.

JJ. x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Congratulations Jay Jay,

really pleased for you, long may it continue  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Great news Jay Jay wow what a result 248 how impressive is that....

Have fun tomorrow cheesy, how exciting getting to hear your little ones heart beat......

Have a good day all !!!!

Did anyone see BBLB yesterday what a ****** Shahbaz is apparently he left the house as no one understands how hard it is for him, as he has had a terrible life, abused as a child, sexually abdused molested, homeless, starving bla bla bla bla, what a prat, if that did happen to him then I am sorry for him, but come on get a life.....

KTx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

well although I think Shabaz is a right nutter, I thought the way they all ganged up on him last night was disgraceful and I felt really sorry for him. A few "oh I feel sorry for him" but no-one parted from the "gang" to try and stop it and I wonder if Niki the spoilt drama ***** who I would love to sl*p, would have coped under such extreme pressure seeing as not having her eye make up remover, is too much for her.

I dont find her enteraining, I find her draining and I wish they'd have let the "little princess" walk last night and I hope when she leaves she has no clothes to dress up in!!!!

Nasty, self centred pre- madonna

Rant over, can you guess I dont like her!!  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Guys,

How you all doin? I feel much happier today and so far so good I've not bled today.

Cheesy bet you are sooooo excited for your scan but a bit nervous too eh!!! if your anything like me anyway.?? It's amazing seeing the heart beats/ or heart beat it's just like a tiny little flickering and they give you photo's to take home as well, please try and let us know how you got on. 

Hope everyone else is having a nice day.

Love JJ. x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

yes I am very nervous, very! I didnt go all organic as I call it, apart from milk and water, did as normal really so hoping I am ok  

I leave work at 1pm tomorrow and not back online till Tuesday at work but will try and grab a PC from my FIL over the weekend to let you know.

Really pleased for you again Jay Jay   

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Try not to worry  (haa haa look who's talking i'm the worlds worst) you'll be fine it's an amazing thing to see i'll blow you some bubbles for luck.

JJ. xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks love


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Love your comments about Nikki, yes you are right, I find it funny how she talks she OPENS her MOUTH so wide and slowly, but she is a bit of a nightmare, she is only interested in George because he has money, don't think she will last long if up for the public vote.

Wow its quiet on here when Emma is away   !!!

Hopefully you can get on to let us know how you get on Cheesy, but don't worry if not we will have something to look forward to after the bank holiday weekend

Take Care guys

Kate


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

JJ - pleased to hear that you are feeling a bit brighter today. I am thinking of you and send  

HOT OF THE PRESS for all your BB fans. Have you heard that Dawn has been evicted today? Apparently she was caught communicating with the outside world and has been booted out. What a week it has been -Shabaz walking out, and everyone seems to be coupling up!

Jules xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

How can she communicate with the outside world


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

She planned to have a message sent to her to say her sister was ill if she was getting bad press so she knew to change her game plan

They were bullies and horrid to shebaz and they all should be very ashamed ..... i felt very sorry for him and BB should have pulled some house mates up on it.....poor man.  I hope they get grilled when they come out.

Glad your feeling better Jay

Bendy


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

What a nightmare, why bother what other people think every house mate has had bad press at some time during this.

I know they were cruel to Shahbaz but I must admit I dont think I could of lived with him he was a nightmare all he was interested in was making sure he was centre of attention and all that comment over the hand that feeds you, what a T***


Sorry I must remember its only a game show!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

guys should i take anything else other than Folic Acid?  dp takes Wellman and im just on folic acid but wondering if i should take any other vits?  
Having accupuncture and have organic bits but not going all out on that

Thanks.xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

I only took folic acid but I know the other one they recommend is Pregnacare but its quite expensive and I spend loads on this whilst ttc naturally and it didnt do any harm or good, so up to you personally. I didnt take any other supplements at all and was recommended that I didnt as it was necessary, unless of course there is a reason and they recommend you to.

I am still having acupuncture and started just before my treatment. I didnt go "all organic" either

Good luck
cheesyb
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks Cheesy,  i might get some pregnacare then.. i have organic milk and eggs  anyways so that will do coz like you say its so expensive!  We have only been in our house just over a year (loved living at home- stayed until i was 23!!) and we have had so much to pay out for! Whats all this mortgage and council tax about lol

Cheesy hope all goes well at your scan tomorrow, I'm sure it will be lovely!  Let us know how it goes!  Wonder if there is 1 or 2! How exciting!!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Guys

Jay-It could be twins again    if they are expecting a level of 55 and your over 200 WOW!!!

Cheesy-Good luck for tomorrow, not sure what time i will be on tomorrow 

Hi Jules,Bendy and everyone else

Kate-What are you trying to say   i will keep it zipped    

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

It has been very shhhhhhh without you lol


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheers bendy  how have you been, cant believe i didnt see bb last night


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Ohh me either!!  It was so good aothough not really remembering whatt happened other than Shebaz going

Im ok, got yet another cold!  Working with children means you just catch everything!  Getting really excted about my appointment keep waking up at night, alot more than usual and find myself thinking about how i would tell everyone  if it works .....crazy i know   

How are you?

Bendy.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im fine thanks Hun, not long to go now, when's you appt isnt it the same day as Kate's?? you may see each other there  , i need to get my passport pics done this week then d/f needs to fill out his forms for tuesday sooooooooo excited just want to get started now...i know the feeling with the sleepless nights  hopefully we will have plenty of those next year


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Roll on sleepless nights !!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Got to go out soon, but be back on after lunch 

Cheesy-Good luck for your scan plllllllleaseee let us know how you get on 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ah thanks ladies... will try my best to get onto a PC over the weekend  

love a very nervous but very excited
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wonder if it's twins


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

who knows     

Took my bra off for the first time in 2 weeks (exc baths   ) and thought oh, there not too sore, within an hour of just walking, I was in agony and back on it went. I wonder when they stop being sooooooooooo flipping sore, although I aint complaining  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Hatster

sorry you have to embark on this journey  

Unfortunately I got SWEET FA from my PCT in Berkshire you have to be for some unknown reason to me aged 36-39 and I am 33 and been ttc for 4 years. I therefore had to pay private and I had to wait 8 months to get an appointment here. They are a very,very busy clinic but I am unsure as to the status of NHS patients. There is one lady on here who is so I am sure she can answer your question. However, I know other clinic in the area like John Radcliffe for example have waiting lists of only about 6-8 weeks so its not all ages and ages to wait.

Wish you loadsa luck
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Hatster and welcome to the nutters (only joking   ) on this thread,

Three months for NHS funding is a bit way out we are at St Peters and we were told three years earlier this year as they treat the older people and people who have been ttc for over 5 years first and they have already spent there budget this year and that was in January, hence have decided to go Private in the meantime with the Nuffield, a nightmare as its about £4,500 a try.. We were told whilst we stay on the NHS list if we have 1 attempt and then reach the top of the NHS list they would fund the 2nd treatment, same for if we had 2 private and then needed the 3rd they would fund the 3rd but if you had had 3 privately they wouldnt fund the 4th.

Sorry if this is not what you want to hear, but we have been on the NHS list since January and we haven't had any contact at all.

Good Luck and chase up St Peters to be referred to Nuffield and if you can afford the treatment it seems the MR R and Mr C at the Nuffield are the best and there success rate is fantastic, keep us informed of your progress as we are all great support for each other here and believe me you need it there is sooooo much to learn.

Cheesy Good luck with your scan later, let us know how you get on whats the odds, 1 or 2!!!

Emma what I meant were you were really missed yesterday is was too quiet.
Bendy only 18 days and 5 hours for me and 18 days and 7 hours for you I CANT WAIT!!!!

Have a good day all

Kate x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

We had Dr Bateman at St. Peters and she referred us in February and our 1st joint Appointment is for 13th June, to discuss treatment and my DH appt for you know what is on the 1st June. I know this sounds like a long time, but you have to have so many tests and scans before your appointment it isn't too bad, and if you speak to your GP he/she might assist you like mine has and I have had all my bloods and scans/tests etc on the NHS and then the GP gives you a letter to take with you to your appointment with all of your results on.

Also when we have our appointment on the 13th we then have our implications meeting booked for the 20th June and then start the treatment on day 21 of my cycle, so once you are in there it is very quick really.  Its quite scary really to think this time next year I could be sat here with one or two babies  

From my appointment with St Peters I waited 2 weeks for my appointment letter to come through from the Nuffield, so if you haven't heard and the nuffield don't know anything Chase St Peters for the referral as once you are in the system its plain sailing

Good Luck

Kate


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Went to the clinic today for my blood test so will find out later on this afternoon if my hcg levels have risen PLEASE PLEASE let them be high!!!! she said that she would like them to be 300 something so as soon as I get the call I'lllet you all know.

Hi to Hatster  

Cheesy good luck for your scan can't wait to find out how many little beans you have??

Hi to everyone else, be back on later with my up date.

P.S no more bleeing yesterday or today Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Woking Ladies  

Hatster - Just wanted to wish you luck with the journey  
Jay Jay - fingers crossed for your HCG levels 
Cheesy - I'm afraid the breast tenderness carries on pretty much until the beginning of the second trimester! Luxury problem though, wouldn't you say?  

Hello to Emma, Bendy, HopeSprings and everyone else on the thread,

Cecilie x


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

hiya,

Just had a call from the clinic and my hcg levels are now at 700 YIPEEEEEEEEE it's hanging on in there. I know I still have a long way to go but for now i'm happy and i'm gonna enjoy the feeling. 

Sending lots and lots of       to you all.

JJ. x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Need I say anymore Jay Jay Congratulations


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks Kate, not too long for you now bet your well excited once your treatment starts the time flies by well excluding the orrible 2ww.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Jay, I can't believe how close we seem all of a sudden its quite scary really as we have been trying for nearly four years now and nothing to potentially be getting somewhere OMG!!! 

Lets hope it works as my hubby and I would really love to have a child, and it seems so unfair that others have them at a drop of a hat, even when they didn't really want them.

But enough morbib thoughts, this is going to be my year I just feel it, place a Tarrot reader said I was going to be pregnant by the end of the year with twins by IVF and she didn't even know I was having IVF !!!  Spooky but lets hope its true   

Have a good weekend all, and lets hope Bonneh!! Leave BB tonight, she is so drab.

Kate x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Hi Cecillie-Was wondering if it is possible to see you for a couple of appts as my acup only works near my home on a weds and worried that if e/c and e/t fall on the wrong days wont be having acup when i need, sorry if that is cheeky, just want to do as much as poss to give me bfp  

Kate-I know honey just winding you up  i love tarot readings only been to one good one but she moved to Bristol a year ago, where is your one

Cheesy-Hope everything goes well and bean/beans are well 

Jay-So glad that bleeding has stopped and well done on your levels 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

She wasn't even reading my cards Emma, she was at a news eve party I went to and she come over to me and  said I was reading cards the other day and I did yours, as I was practicing and needed someone to concentrate on and I chose you and well you will be pleased to hear you are going to pregnant by the end of the year with Twins, but the downside it will be via IVF.......... How strange as I only know her, by the fact that she drinks down our local and her daughter is a friend of my sisters......

So can't read too much into it, but my sister didn't even know we were going for IVF at that point so I can't imagine she could know by any other means... Have to wait and see...fingers crossed though eh.

I have only ever had them done before once in America on a works convention and she was spot on, knew loads about me and predicted three things that have all come true since but that was 7 years ago now.

Have a good weekend

Kate x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wow, sounds really good  need to find a decent tarot reader but dont know any  , have a good weekend too, what are you up to anything nice??


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hoping the weather stays decent so we can go and get loads of excercise with our two german shepherds, not looking too promising though...

What about you any decent plans?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh i love german shepards my grandad had them so grew up with them, when i was little i used to get on their backs and go round the garden, they were ex police dogs when i was a baby if anyone went to touch me one of them used to put their paw on their hand and move it away from me 

Nothing planned really for me got to get the morgage moved tomorrow to get a better deal, then fruit and veg shopping, then to visit d/f's nan who is back from a 2 mth stay in new york then nothing else planned...if the weather was nice could of done something good


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

If I have done this right I have put a picture of my youngest GSD Alfie on as my picture


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No cant see it, go into profile ( i think) then edit profile then i think i attach it and save changes


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Unfortunatly it wont except it as the picture is too large a file !! will try another one later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh i was looking forward to seeing him


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Emma - I've PM'd youo
C x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Cecilie 

Only just seen this post 
Logging off now hope everyone has a fantastic weekend, hope the weather improves 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Not alot to say really just bringing us back to the first page as we'd slipped to the second.

I'm going to my mates wedding today so hope the rain stays away.

Hope you all have a nice long weekend.

JJ. x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Jay

Have a lovely time at your friends wedding , hope the rain stays away 

Hope your ok and looking after yourself.

Take care
Emmaxx[br]Posted on: 27/05/06, 10:16Morning Ladies

Jay-Hope your friends wedding went well 

Hi to everyone else 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hiya,

Wedding was lovely but you know when everyone around you is getting ****** and your stone cold sober and everyone thinks they are being funny and you just so don't   it's the first time i've ever been to a wedding and drank water and I must say i don't like it very much although obviously it's for a great reason 

Can't wait to hear from Cheesy to find out how many little one's she has.

Talk later.

JJ. x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah but as you say all in a good cause  

Yeah i cant wait to hear from cheesy  
Got a feeling it will be twins for her 

Take care
Emmaxx[br]Posted on: 28/05/06, 19:06Where is everyone


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi girls, 

im back. i have skim read thru your posts but there are so many. i have missed alot, im sure. 

jay jay fantastic news im so pleased for you. i couldnt wait to get home so i could find out you news, it was the first thing i did. i didnt stop thinking bout you all week. how long till your scan?

hi to everyone else. 

i didnt drink my milk thing on holiday was bit difficult over there. but now im home have got my supplies in. i start dreg today. emma when do you start to dreg? 

jay jay and chessy when did you start the milk thing? i didnt do it last time cos i was told i had a lactose 'intolerance' but this time i decided i would to do it anyway. am drinking rachels organic semi-skimmed.

how is everyone else doing?

Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Lucy 

How was your holiday, bet your nice and relaxed  , i wanna go away but cant till probably end of july (if i get bfn) then dont know when if i get a bfp 

Good luck with d/r today, i start on the 6th june, so a week tomorrow  

Got my cons tomorrow, then implications on thurs (did your d/h have to go to the implications as my d/f is finding it hard to get 2 days off this week  

I know what you mean about drinking milk etc when your abroad doesnt taste the same  , it said on my letter to start on the 1st day of your a/f of the cycle you start d/r, but to be honest i have lapsed on the milk as laid up with sciatica over the weekend will try and get a milk and fruit smoothie down me today  

Good to have you back hun you have been missed  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi emma, 

i think your df will have to go with you as there is loads of consent forms and things to sign. maybe he could sign the forms tommorow though. if you explian they might be able to sort it out so df can do his stuff tommorrow instead. my dh is self employed so he never has probs getting time off. its me who finds it really hard which is a pain with all the scans and things. but then we have had alot of cycles now so i think its understandable that my work is getting sick of it. 

hol was very nice. really hot. got burnt thought which wasnt very nice. at first was glad to be home but now already worrying bout money and how gonna afford to pay for this cycle. we are supposed to be moiving this week so need to pack aswell. cant wait to find out if cheesy is having twins. do you think that she is for a reason? was her hcg level high?

sorry you have been laid up all weekend. the rest is prob good for you though. have you found the milk thing hard? a litre of semi-skimmed is 500 kcal. im trying to lose weight not put it on think its going to be hard with all those calories of milk. i find the water thing quite easy as i only ever drink bottled water anyway. 

take care Lucy 

take care Lucy


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hiya - I'm back for my implications on Thursday, then starting dr in a fortnight. Eek

Hope everyone else is ok

Deb


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Hun

Blimey moving as well , try not too worry about the money hun, i know easier said than done, im panicking too with the money as got it there in savings acct but also have house ins up for renewel, had to move morgage cos so fees with that and because our morgage with abbey has ended gone up to the normal interest rate so that is going to be more £££ this month. but hey who cares as long as we get our bfp, just means we will have to tighten our belts this month  
Glad you enjoyed your hols  i will take speak to clinic tomorrow and see if he can do all his stuff tomorrow.
With regards to cheesy just keep thinking its going to be twins 

The milk thing i have found not too bad i make sure i have 200ml with my porride then the rest i make up with fruit,honey,oatmeal and milk blend it mmmmmm it is nice...i do feel quite bloated from it i must admit but i dont care as sooooo desperatly want my bfp  
Thanks for the advice hun

Take care
Emmaxx[br]Posted on: 29/05/06, 14:47Hi Beaker

What time is your implications meeting as i have mine that day too ??

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'm in at 8am - when are you there?


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi em, 

yeah i know what you mean bout not caring as long as you get bfp. i keep thinking that but then with every cycle my weight goes up and up.  

my worry bout money is that dh is a bit unrelaible   . typical man. he is self employed and always says it will be alright, but i have to start dreging witout being sure he will def get the money by egg collection when it has to be paid.   i wish he was like a normal person and saved it in advance. his business is going thru a bad patch so i cant help but worry. its really annoying he cant just work for someone and get a proper wage so we could budget.  

tis nice we will b on 2ww together. and you and beaker will also be on 2ww together. 

Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Lucy im sorry men are such a pain in the   im sure he will make sure things are  ok though 

I thought i had to pay money up front  

Beaker-Were at 9pm on thursday  , probably be by myself as d/f cant get two days off work  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi 

i thought that too but they havent asked for it. i think i read somewhere you pay on day of egg collection. who knows.

cant wait to hear cheesy's news.

Lucy


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Welcome back Lucy ahhhh thanks for thinking about me, I have my 6 week scan next Tue it nervous but can't wait either.

Went to the Surrey show today it was good but well muddy!!!!!!

Be back on tomorrow bright and early so I can find out Cheesys news... Ohhhh how exciting.

Love JJ xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Girls 

Off to bed soon, early start at work tomorrow (makes a change) , then have to pick up d/f for cons appt at 4.30 (scared,excited) loads of mixed emotions like what if my fsh comes back too high  
also will find out tomorrow how d/f sa went whether it will be icsi or ivf 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Morning,

Just wanna wish you well for today Emma everything will be fine i'm sure let us know how you got on.  

Be back on later. 

JJ. xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi ya ladies

Jay-Havent got me meeting till 4.30 will pop on later tonight to update.
Where is Cheesy hope everything is ok


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Good Luck today Emma, Can't wait to hear what is said it is so exciting when I first came on hear it was you and I saying we had ages to wait and now here is your appointment and mine is in a fortnight Yipeeeee, dont forget to tell all when you get back?

Cheesy, Where are you Hun, I am desperate to hear your news 1 or 2

Lucy I know what you mean about Money my hubby and I am both self employed and I have my tax bill to pay for at the end of July and we have ordered new windows for the house, 2 months ago that will be installed and fitted at the beginning of July and they then have to be paid for and I forgot about this bit when budgeting finances!! so I might have to dig into my IVF money -- oops.

Lets hope June is a good business month...

Jay Jay not long now till your scan, it sounds like it could be Twins again by your high levels.

Have a good week all, only 4 days this week

Kate x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

sorry for the delay, couldnt get hold of a PC and could have yesterday but spent all day and night in bed in and amongst throwing up   Well scan went well, its just the one but I am still over the moon, strong heartbeat and smack bang in the middle of the size brackets where they like them to be, so a whopping 5.4mm 6 weeks   Thought I was further on but I am not, so EDD 19.1.2007. It was truely amazing seeing it on the screen and they give you three photo's to take home although you cant really see very much. Asked he where the other one went cause I have had no bleed and she said probably absorbed back into the body RIP MY little Diamond  

So they discharged me Friday and I have to call the doctor's today to go and see them and get booked into the NHS system................ ah the joys   

Emma, good luck for your meeting today, let us know how you get on   
Will do more personals later when I catch up

Hello, to Luc (welcome back), Beaker, Bendybird, Jay Jay, ktx  

lots of love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Glad to hear your little bean has a good strong heart beat, what a great Christmas you are going to have and a fantastic 2007, I am so pleased for you.  Strange as you say about the other little one, but at least not having any signs of loosing it probably made the wait until the scan easier.

Congratulations Cheesy here is to 2007 and your little baby  

Love

Ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Excellent news  , so the morning sickness is starting bless your heart that is a good sign though honey  soooo please for you

Kate-Hope you had a lovely weekend, 

Just spoken to my friend who had her little girl by icsi, she said that all the injections the c section is all; worth it she said that she cant sleep obviously but she is still hyper and full of beans 

Hopefully we will all follow in her footsteps, cheesy a 2007 baby im soooo pleased hun 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey everyone

Congrats to Cheesy  

I'm on day three of d/reg, feeling fine, much more chilled this time round (actually have to set an alarm to remind me to take the sniffer twice a day!) and doing my best to force down all the milk and the water, but still don't feel very positive...don't think it'll work this time unfortunately. But we'll see, I might be proved wrong! Here's hoping... I've decided that if I manage to get some more frosties then I'll be happy with that.

Hope everyone else is ok whatever stage your at.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Nibbles     Stop these negative thoughts, be nice and positive and I am sure you will have a great 2007 just like Cheesy and JJ.

KTx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

I know, I'm not like this all the time - promise! Have my ups and downs but feel I must be realistic and not put too much hope on this one. Last time I was certain that the first scan was only to find out if it was one or two - m/c was not something I even considered - so it came as a huge shock that the embryo had died just days earlier. So I feel i need to be emotionally prepared for a negative result in order to cope with it if it happens...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Nibbles

Glad the sniffing is going well, can i ask why you are sniffing was it choice?
Kate's right be positive all you can do is keep on drinking the milk and water take the right amount of meds and take it easy, relax and get some early nights   
p.s im sure Woking are more prepared this time for you hun


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

I hate needles so the less of them I see, the happier I am 

Sniffer is so easy & it's also the preferred method of d/regging in Sweden which is where I come from...[br]Posted on: 30/05/06, 11:04Something interesting happened last wekk by the way, I told my boss that I'm having tx as EC and ET will happen last week of June which is the busiest time of the quarter for us. Turns out him and his wife have done 3 IVF's (all negative) so he was very sympatethic and wished me the best of luck and said I could take all the time off that I needed. Such a relief!!!
AND my other manager's wife gave birth 10 days ago - to an IVF baby!
I didn't have this kind of support last time round so hopefully be less stressful now


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

What a great motivator then, it is so much easier if your work collegues can be supportive, this is your time Nibbles     coming your way

Ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

ahhhh all sounds positive this time nibbles sending you loads of   
also blown you some bubbles for luck xxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

Nibbles - I am glad your work are being supportive, it makes all the difference,   

Emma/Ktx, can not seriously believe you start de-regging soon   Good luck   

oh did anyone see Celebrity X Factor last night, I cracked up when Sharon Osborne told Rebecca Loos to wear some knickers for a change and her voice might warm up CLASS CLASS CLASS  

Love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Didnt see it but saw it on gmtv, sharon is friends with Victoria Beckham i do not like Rebecca loo's


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I thought it was fantastic, I did   how on earth does she get to be a celebrity just because she decides to make some money by dropping her knickers and selling her story, we need to keep her in longer to hear more back stabbing by Sharron go girl!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah good old Sharon, i love her she doesnt mince her words and she is rarely horrible...funny they put her with James two of the most hated people in the Uk


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Good Luck this afternoon Emma only 4 1/2 hours to go --- Are you nervous?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks , yeah mixed emotions, will my hormone levels be ok, will it be icsi or ivf excited,nervous etc, i had sciatica over the weekend so didnt have time to get my pics so leaving work 2.30 to get them done before i pick d/f up...
Will log on tonight and update you


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Loads luck Emma, your really on the road to it now      

I'll pick up your news in the morning  

love
cheesyb
xx

p.s yeh keep her in, cant wait to see what classic's Sharon comes out with


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Cheesy Congratulations bet your over the moon  

Ktx yeah my levels are really high and I asked if this means twins and I was told not at all so I'm hoping it hasn't split again not because I don't want two but I just don't want to go through the same as last time anyway i'll know this time next week. 

Nibbles, I know exactly what you mean your guard is up as I was exactly the same as you this time round tried not to get my hopes up too much, but at the same time tried to stay a bit positive anyway it worked for me so I have everything crossed for you. 

Ohhh Emma not long now.  

Hi to everyone else. x

P.S haven't seen Bendy on here for a while hope all is o.k. x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Jay

Yeah i know she has been a bit quiet obviously really busy  

Not too long and you can find out if its one or two little beans  

Im feeling quite scared now, not sure what there going to say to us 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Emma,

it's all such a waiting game isn't it every step your praying that nothing will go wrong or is it gonna work etc etc, but it will all be worth it when you get your BFP...    

Love JJ. x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks babe   Just want to start jabbing now  , dont care that im scared of needles just want to feel like im underway 

Leaving work in 45 mins to get pics done then going home to collect d/f  

I feel sick now cant eat my lunch


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Emma - Good luck hun
Might 'see' you Thursday!


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Ahh bless, once your there it will all seem real and the time will go so fast, when is your af due?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i am on d14 at the moment, they very kindly booked my implications meeting on thursday @ 9am looking to start tuesday ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon Girls, I hope that you all had a good bank holiday weekend.

*Cheesyb* - Excellent news. I am really pleased that the scan showed a good strong heart beat. Must be an amazing feeling to see a new little life on the screen. Have you told many people your good news yet?

*Jay Jay* hope you are getting plenty of rest and I am sure this week will fly by and you too will soon be seing your little bean on the scan.

*Nibbles* - sending you some . I am just a few days ealier than you in down regging. I started last Saturday. Roll on next Wednesday when I have my baseline scan. How are you feeling, any side effects? I have been ok so far, a little tired and emotional but hard to tell if it is the medication or just the stress of treatment!

*Emma* - Good luck for your appointment today.

Hi to everyone else.

Jules xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Jules


Good luck for your baseline scan hun  
Thanks for the wishes i appreciate it 

Are you injecting or sniffing?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma, you'll be so excited when you come out, trust me, makes all the waiting worth while and feels eventually real that you are on your way, I had ICSI so if you have to have that, I am more than happy to answer any questions    

Jules - good luck for the baseline scan, I believe they like it between 5-8mm and mine was 3.1    

Hi to Jay Jay, Bendybird (where is she?), Beaker and KTX

Love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Jules don't think I've chatted to you before   how nice to have a cycle buddy!!!

I feel nothing at the mo (well, not entirely true, the spray cleared up my cold so I'm actually feeling better now  ) but then I didn't last time either, just the odd day of headache so I expect it'll be the same this time.
My baseline scan is not until Mon 12th June and EC is scheduled for 26th June.

Scary but quite exciting at the same time!

please please please let it be ok this time............................


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Cheesy, i will  do your head in with questions    

Nibbles-i have everything crossed for you honey  

Good luck 

Where is Bendy, missing her   sense of humour, spoke to beaker yesterday, kate was here earlier 
ps Beaker has been on the cycle buddies thread told her were asking for her, but dont think she is online still

Emmaxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'm here! - Did post earlier but my brains a bit fuzzy today! 

(p.s. I'm hidden so often I'm online even when it appears I'm not)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Crafty   how are you, will probably see you thurs as im at 9am so youll be coming out as i am coming in...


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Excellent! Shall we wear red carnations or something 

I'm ok just very very busy at work - nothing new there though.....
Just drowning in a sea of post, email and paperwork - can't wait til tradeshow season is over 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beaker-I will wear a pink breast cancer awareness braclet thingy  

Offski now girlies , will post later

Take care
Emmaxxxxxx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Emma - just wanted to wish you all the best for your appointment today  

By the way - did you know that you can get orange FF rubber wrist bands - great for recognising fellow FFs at clinic


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Cecilie - how are you doing?
Hope you are getting a little bit more rest now!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Appt was fine...d/f not happy sperm test was low, so mr r said that because it is borderline okish will do half icsi and half ivf, and then what ever eggs are the best coukd be 1 ivf and 1 icsi he will place them back in my womb  said that rather than going through ivf and the eggs not fertilising will do it that way..d/f a bit quiet think he is a bit shocked but told him that we both have something wrong and were at the right place  , got implications meeting then start d/r on tuesday 

Hope everyone else is ok
Thanks Cecilie for wishing me luck  
Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Glad everything went well Emma, ahh poor d/f  it probably was a bit of a shock for him eh!! 
Well at least you have that bit done now so roll on Tue I know I keep saying it but in no time at all you'll be on your 2ww I can remember when your signature said 2 months till first cons appt how quick the time has gone?? 

How does that work then doing half and half how do you go about paying for that then?

JJ. x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahh thanks Jay 

They will wait till e/c then make their choice then if they use both ivf egg and an icsi egg will bill us just for icsi, if just use ivf egg will bill us for ivf, he said it isnt something he should do but is allowed to do at least 4 per year. Dont know why us but must be our lucky day 

How are you hun anyway


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm fine thanks noooooo more bleeding at the mo so that's fab just a bit nervous for Tuesday i'm sure everything will be fine I can't be that unlucky for it to happen twice can I. ??

Had a bit of a sad day today had to take my dog ( a 12 year old lurcher) to the vets as all of a sudden she had grown a massive growth thing by one of her boobs anyway to cut a long story short they need to operate sooner rather than later as they say it is more than likely a cancer tumor they are doing it tomorrow but first they will x ray her as she is 12 her chest might not be clear enough to withold a op so I will no more tomorrow, I cried in the vets but am trying to not think the worst as you never know it could be nothing or may not have spread and I don't want to get upset over nothing I love her dearly so lets just hope all is o.k.

JJ. x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

AHHHHH Jay im sorry hun, im keeping everything crossed for your fur baby, that is awful    to little furbaby    that must be awful i too am attached to my cats dont know what i would do if anything like that happened 

Let me know how doggie gets on 

Gald your bleeding stopped im sure everything will be fine, and remember what the lady at your work said


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks I won't find out too much tomorrow as they need to send the lump to be tested but will keep you posted.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im off to watch bb speak tomorrow hun  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Emma, Glad everything went well today, I am sorry for your df its amazing how much they take on board when they think it is usm but when they find out its them its a different story, sounds like Mr R is being very thorough as trying IVF and ICSI and at least he has agreed to put 2 back in, Keeping everything crossed for you, and I cant wait for the next two weeks to fly by, god how that last two and half months have flown by.  

JJ, My thoughts are with your doggie, at least the vet is being cautious at this stage, if only our NHS was as good eh, they did similar to my previous GSD, and he surprised everyone in the end as he lived til he was 17 (GSD'd normally only live 8-10 years) and I am sure he wants to hang around and see the new addition to the family, fingers and paws crossed.

Ktx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Emma

glad the appt went well, my partner was told the same and was "quiet" to say the least but like you I said, well I have endo and you have a low count so we both have problems and its not a blame thing, we both want the same so lets do what we need to do to get and forget the rest   I have not heard of split ICSI and IVF but obviously sounds the best solution      

Jay Jay- glad to hear no more bleeding, thats fab   but sorry to hear about your dog, I hope its good news very soon    

Hello to KTX, Beaker, Nibbles, Jules, Cecilie  

I've got an appt on Friday with my local GP to tell him the good news and see what the next stage in the lovely NHS is for me  

lots of love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Kate


Mr r said that he would normally put one embie back being under 35 but i was adament, he said that we will decide on e/t if we decide two then we have to sign paperwork just in case it is triplets.  by the way the new stats come out on friday!!!!  d/f was quiet all night but i said at least we now know were both at fault...he said that he cant understand it as his previous partner had x2 m/c when she was on the pill  told him sperm levels can increase and decrease, but mr r said that some of them were clumped together and some werent moving very well, but he did say borderline, but just incase he was going to do half ivf and half icsi and use what ever are the best embies ...i love mr r  

Not long for you either hun, trust me it will fly by 
Hi to cheesy,jay,beaker,nibbles and everyone else, got to go and make my lunch then off to a meeting in Brixton (mmm lock up your doors) 
speak to you all at lunchtime

ps sorry cheesy posted at the same time, good luck with your gp on friday, i bet you all this will fly by honey  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma, weird wonder why he didnt say a word to me and recommended I had two put back anyway   ah well, got the end result so not complaining  

Enjoy your meeting  

Speak laters
love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Emma - glad your meeting with Mr R went so well yesterday - I love the "best of both worlds" solution   Don't worry about your DH - he'll get his head around it eventually. Bizarrely, having IF issues hits men much harder than women, despite the fact that being childless hits women much harder than men. Weird isn't it? Not long till you DR now    By the way - what does DF stand for? "Dear Fella"?!?!

Beaker - I'm fine thanks Honey. Looking forward to maternity leave - which will start happening mid June - so not long. I'm cutting down one day at a time, but by mid July should be comletely work free! How are you doing? Are you feeling confident and happy about starting treatment? Hope so. Sending you some dust  

Hello to Bendy, Cheesy, Nibbles, KT, JayJay and Jules


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Cecilia - glad things are calming down a bit for you. Not that long now....... 

I'm not sure how I feel about IVF. too many emotions - sadness, fright, panic, hope... who knows how I will feel in an hour  Guess its just the extra burdens from Charlie. ho hum.

Hope everyone else is doing ok. I've been awake for hours. so much for being stress free and relaxed to start IVF! I wish - work is horredous.

Anyway I've moaned enough!
 to Emma (will look out for the wristband!), Bendy, Cheesy, Nibbles, KT, JayJay, Jules and anyone else i've missed!

Deb


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Celcilie-Glad to hear you doing well, not long now    i will give your lady a call a week before e/c in case she wants to see me before to get history etc  d/f is dear Fiancee  

Cheesy-He said he doesnt want to put two in as i have had previous pg's, but he said that when we get to e/t if i still want two then he will get us too sign consent forms. How is the morning sickness?? 

Beaker-D/f is going now to the clinic he has too anyway, also we had Caroline yesterday as she said that gp's no longer have to sign the welfare of the child form, so cancelled the appt i had for today 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

WOW Emma, so they have dropped the GP forms then? Yes ok, I eat well in the mornings and suffer a bit in the evenings, it comes and goes a bit really but still get the period cramps on and off again, I have given up trying to analysis things but I still knicker check  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh honey, at least the sickness is a good sign  , hopefully you wont have it for too long 
I think the af cramps is your womb stretching to accomadate bean, did you ask the clinic??

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Well my dog Millie has had her op and she survived it so thats the first hurdle over and done with... The lump was very large but as far as we know at the moment it hasn't spread anywhere else I pickher up at 5ish tonight.

Hope you are all fine and dandy apparently it's supposed to be really hot at the weekend i'm te biggest sun worshiper in the whole world I love it can't gt enough of it   but i'm gonna be Mrs sensile and not sunbathe so as to keep my little bean nice and safe.

Be back on later.

JJ. x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jay-Good news hun   come on Millie you can do it    

I love the sun too Jay, im sure it will be ok to do it with your belly covered and also not to over do it, drink plenty and go in the shad   

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Jay Jay

really glad all turned out well  

Emma, not she said its too early for things to be stretching probably still swollen inside from all the drugs and pulling and prodding  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Cheesy


Just noticed your ticker    ahhhhhh!!!


xxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I know, weird eh   

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Where's Bendy??


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi everyone!

I'm dying at work here, it's soooo boring and I just want to go hoooome...can someone please invent an emergency for me    

Jay, fingers crossed for your fur baby, seems she's over the worst now  

Cecilie, you're nearly there!! How fab.

Cheesy, are you still drinking all the water and milk? I always wondered when you stop doing that, when I was pg I nearly got sick trying to drink all that liquid..felt full all the time without eating anything  

Beaker, when do you start?

 to everyone else who I haven't mentioned


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Nibbles - join the club, bored out of my face aswell    and totally knackered  

Dropped the milk once I found out cause they said I could, thank god! but still doing the 2litres of water a day. My appetite is huge atm so havent lost any weight dispite being off the drugs and milk  

I know where is Bendy?  

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Nibbles

Now how you feel my figures are slowly reclining just want to get tx underway and hopefully get a bfp so then i at least know i can get out of this hell hole , say you think you left the iron on this morning   

Take Care
Emmaxx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

No no I need a REAL emergency - office is a mere 3 minute drive from my house  

But I normally finish at 4.30 so I'm off now..............see you later!!!!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

See you later nibbles 

Have a lovely evening, im off now too, borrreeedddddd!!!

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'm off in about 1.2 hour - reflexology. Bliss 

I start DR on 12th (well according to me thats Day 21!)

Might see you tomorrow Emma - I'm the fat stressed looking one with a DH that looks about 14  

TTFN
Deb


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon Girls,

I hope everyone is well on this sunny afternoon.

*Nibbles* - There must be something in the air today as I so don't want to be at work either. Why is it that after a long weekend, the week seems to drag by?
*Emma* - Glad that the appointment went well and Mr R has given you a couple of options. Not long until your implications meeting and D/R starts. Have you decided to sniff or inject? I opted for the injections and not too bad really. I am quite squeamish and D/H is very proud of me that I am managing on my own.
*Jay Jay * - Sorry to hear about Millie being unwell. Hopefully she is over the worst now. I bet you can't wait to pick her up.
*Cheesy* - back to the NHS then so no more free drinks while you wait for your appointment!!
*Ceclie * - Bet you can't wait till your maternity leave starts! 
*Beaker * - Enjoy your reflexology. Where do you go for it?

This time next week I will have had my baseline scan... please let everything by ok 

So who has been watching big brother and who do you want to kick out? Sezer is annoying me - the way he was saying yestarday that he is going to bully the weaker people to get them out. He needs to go!

Laters

Jules xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beaker-Reflexology i loooovve it you lucky thing  

Yeah will be with d/f he isnt a happy bunny with his results yesterday, if i see you shall i say hello? will your d/h mind, he wont think who is this weird woman  

  to 14 year old!!

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Nooo you have to say helloooooooooooo Emma - its the lawwwwwrrrrrr 

I have reflexology with a lady in Camberley who specialises in fertility and womens health - she is expensive  but worth every penny. Heres hoping I get some sleep tonight!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Sezer is a little **** isnt he , also Grace i mean who does she think she is  
Going to start injecting scared but not a lot i can do about that  

How long have you been d/r for? good luck for your baseline scan  

Take care
Emmaxx[br]Posted on: 31/05/06, 16:40Beaker-I will say hello then  Good luck for getting some sleep, i havent had a good sleep since sunday night, monday,last night and probably tonight and tomorrow night i havent been able to sleep with all this excitement  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Sorry i havent been on here much recently but i have been so busy and being that i work in a day nursery i never use a computer so only mail during work hours if im on a short shift!!  Will read up on the last few days posts now as i have only just skimmed over them.

Big bro is so good this yr altho i do think they are all a bunch of complete     Grace needs to go she thinks shes the queen bee but oh shes not!!  

Lea Richie or sezar are up for eviction- who will you be voting out I never vote but im thinking about lea!  

Ohh Emma- its tomorrow isnt it?  How bloody exciting for you!!  Its finally here and you will be d/r in no time at all!!!

Cheesy- i love the new ticker that you have, i bet it must be really odd to have one of those finally!!

JayJay-glad things are still going well for you, knew it would


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Ahhh Bendy nice to hear from you missed ya  

Cheers yeah still no bleeding got my scan on Tue so will feel better once i've actually seen the heartbeat or beats 

lovin Big Bruv mind you haven't been watching it as much as I usually do as it clashes with X Factor an I love it when Sharon and Rebbeca Loos say stuff to each other have you seen it?

See ya.

JJ. x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy   

Missed you sooo much you always put a smile on my face 

Yeah i have implications meeting tomorrow morning at 9am, i love mr r i want him to be my day   


Mmmm tough one with bb i quite like Lea the way she speaks her mind and gets on with Nikki, Sezer is annoying but he will stir everyone up, and richard mmmmmmmm not sure!!

Not long till you and Kate go now Bendy, i found the last 2 weeks flew by, hoping the rest will too   

Jay-Ant news on Millie yet    

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

Bendy - hello, welcome back   

Emma, good luck for this morning, cant wait to hear whats what  

Jay Jay - Tuesday, not long eh,     

god, I wish the days away at the moment  

Beaker - good luck today aswell, hope you and Emma spot each other  

Hello to Jules, Nibbles and anyone else I have forgot  

LETS GET SEZAR OUT!! I have voted already, how sad  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Dagnamit - missed ya Emma. Did stick my head in the waiting room but twas empty. Next time hun! 

Well I'm so proud of me - Needle went straight in - nowt to this injecting lark  Now starting to worry about the pessaries instead    
Start DR a week on Sunday (not the Monday as I had miscounted - doh!)
Very very Excited at the moment. 

Right must go do some work. Be back later peeps!

Deb


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning all,

Well my hubby went to leave his little pressie today, bless him, he wasnt impressed by the porn though!!!!

It is getting closer and closer I can't wait............

Have a good day all

Ktx

GET SEZER OUT!!!!!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

KTX, How did he feel? My partner said the porn was a bit "old" wonder what he's been looking at behind my back then    

Not long love    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi everyone,

What a crappy day it is today weather wise roll on the weekend !!!!!!!!!

My millie is recovering well bless her she has to go back on Fri to have her wound checked it's MASSIVE, the lump was couriered by moterbike to London no wonder the whole thing cost an arm and a leg. Will find out on Friday what sort of caner it is and if it's likely to come back   

 to all you lovely ladies hope you are all fine. xx[br]Posted on: 1/06/06, 13:12that should of said cancer not caner


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ah bless Jay Jay, loadsa     vibes for Millie  

Its so quiet here today and I am falling asleep at work as it is  

love cheesyb
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Cheesy your comment about the porn cracked me up- and how would he know about porn ay??  My dp said they need to go buy in some more mags as they were a bit old and ropey!!

Cant wait to hear from Emma and know hear all about her appiontment today!!! Want to hear everything!!!!

Best get back to work, popped home on my luch to cover a spot that just needs to go away!!!!
Hi to everyone, will write again later!
Bendybird.xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmmmm bendy, I've caught him with a fair bit in being with him for 13 years     used to really, really wind me up, I think he hides it now  

Hope the spot is covered up well with your artistic work  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Wadya wanna know Bendy? I was there this morning as well!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Cheesy-How are you honey? yeah i voted Sezar out last night too 

Kate-i know d/f said didnt use the mags just closed his eyes    not long for you now

Jay-Glad Millie is recovering lets hope they have it all out   

Beaker-There was a couple of couples but didnt know who was who and didnt want to seem  

Bendy-Hi honey 

Well Beaker is right it took me ages to get the needle near enough to my tummy  but once i put it in not bad at all  quite happy, they also gave me my needle bin and went to the pharmacy to get my Bureslin (spelling) i have also asked them for a hcg blood test if i get a   pg test to check my levels which they said wouldnt be a prob, as worried i would have another ectopic 
Just waiting again for my gp to do a letter confirming my last smear results i test on the 21 july weird 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Emma

well done............... all real now   Glad the injection was ok, trust me, its a doddle after a few  

Dont know what my levels where, would love to have known  

Going to my GP tomorrow to tell him so I expect I get booked in with a midwife thereafter  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

aahhh I think we were too early for you Emma - got in about 7.50 and left at about 9.30 - passing ships and all that


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

One day im sure we'll meet beaker  but dont want to be the first one to say hello  

Cheesy-Wow gp then booked into seeing the midwife its already going so quickly  

Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Wooooooo Hoooooooo it's all systems go for you Emma and Beaker, i didn't have a practice of the  injections just got shown how to use them I wonder why? hope they didn't think I looked as if i've had pleny of practice before


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Junkie


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Hope everyone is well.
Emma - I am on day 13 of D/R. Baseline scan booked for next Wednesday and collection for 21st June.
It is our wedding anniversary on 24th June so hoping for a   as a 6 year anniversary pressie!! Good luck with the injections. It's true - after a few days you will be like a junkie pro!
JayJay - Hope Millie's recovering well.
 to everyone else

I don't usually vote on BB, but I think I shall have to make an exception this time and vote SEZER out!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Good luck for getting your bfp wedding anniversary  also have a lovely day  

Didnt hurt at all the injections, what is everyone else on is it bureslin then Menopor (not sure how there spelt) said that they may give me the jabs instead of bum bullets will decide once they see my lining


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Snap - same for me Emma. Hope I get the jabs not the botty bombs (have a thing about stuff going 'up' there!)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

He he yeah yeah    thats what they all say


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

KTx said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Well my hubby went to leave his little pressie today, bless him, he wasnt impressed by the porn though!!!!


I've just joined this board after my first consult at Woking yesterday, this post made me laugh as my hubby did his 2 weeks ago and we both laughed at the porn collection. I went in with hubby so we didn't need to use it, but had a good giggle over it anyway.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Elly

Welcome to the thread , i wish i had the balls to walk in there with d/f  

Whens your implications meeting??

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Wildcat, Glad to give you a laugh, its what we all need with all of this stress,

Wow Emma how exciting glad the needle thing was ok, I am having a nightmare at the moment getting hold of my doctor to get copies of my chlamydia swab, and HIV, Hep B&C results, how frustrating!!!!

 for Millie

Ktx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Welcome Wildcat.... shouldn't really say this as my Dh would go mental if he knew what I'd said but when he went in to do his sample on e/c the first time round he took my knickers     did the trick. 

thanks kate for the x for my millie. x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks! It is nice to find a place where people are so friendly and helpful too (as well have having a sense of humour!)

I say do whatever it takes to get that sample, I resorted to whispering naughty fantasies in his ear, did the trick in just a few minutes - according to the nurse yesterday his results were superb - so we are really pleased about this. 

We were both nervous yesterday, but as luck would have it (and this is unusual for me) I'm on day 14 and they want to start my d/r on day 21 - next week!!  The midwife was brilliant - they almost couldn't fit me in until next month but the tears in my eyes told her she had to do something as I've waited 8 months just for the 1st appointment, so I thank her from the bottom of my heart for getting me sorted out.

So I'm back at Woking on Monday for the next meeting where I believe I will get my drugs and find out what to do with them and what happens next.

I am officially excited!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

He he    Jay you   

Elly-Ohhhh i will have to tell d/f that one , yeah you will get your drugs and you and d/h have to sign more forms , you will then have to inject yourself with an emty needle ofcourse  im scared to death of needles but it was a piece of cake


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Welcome Wildcat  

Emma, I was on buserlin and menopur aswell   I wouldnt have walked in with partner either  

Jay Jay - D/P Brought knickers in  

Jules - I hope your dreams come true    

Hiya to Beaker, Nibbles, Bendy & KTX  

Love cheesyb
xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Welcome Wildcat. Glad to hear that you are starting treatment this month. Good luck for your appointment on Monday and the Down Regging. The injections aren't so bad and will be worth the agro if we get the  we all dream off
*JayJay* - you little minx  Glad it did the trick.
*Emma* - I am on the Bureslin then Menopor as well. I am trying not to think about the botty bombs 

Laters

Jules


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Ladies

I wasnt given cyclogest (botty bombs), although it was on my original schedule. I was given pregnl because I produced less than 8 eggs

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thats it Cheesy pregnal they said they might give that too me as more natural and maybe better seeing as i have lost pg's


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yes she told me pregnl is what ideally they like to give but have to give cyclogest I think for OHSS for ladies who produce more. I took the "trigger" shot of pregnl 10,000 night before EC, 5,000 after ET and 500 3 days after ET and then no more anything

Lots of love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Everyone, and welcome to Wildcat!

The botty bombs are not as bad as they are made out to be.... I had to take them last time and had a real thing about it at first, but it's a doddle. Really nothing to worry about. The most annoying thing about them is that if you're pg you have to take them until you're 3 months gone. But, when your pg you'll do anything, right?!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Lovely thanks cheesy , did you have to take baby aspirin 

Hi Nibbles, thanks hun


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

no i didnt love, unsure what it is actually for.......... blood thining?  

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blood flow to the womb meant to help with making it nice and thick by getting enough blood to it


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oh I see, my lining was already 14.5 mm


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

WOW nice and thick then


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeh I know, I think the other one got stuck, god rest its soul    

I was worried but she said you cant get too thick  

So are we all voting sezar out, grace next, then DIMOGEN  

Love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah def get him out...what got me was when he was saying that Lea would get voted out cause all the ladies would keep him in..  yeah right matey you see whats coming to you tomorrow night  

  like that dimogen from the valleyssss


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah that made me laugh - Sezer thinks he's gods gift to women, but he's just an ass!  I don't usually vote but when I heard him say that I voted just because it annoyed me!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Off home ladies speak tomorrow

May pop on later tonight anyone

Elly-Dont blame you hun 
Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

How long will it take to get my smear results ??

BB.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Not sure hun..from your gp probably a week[br]Posted on: 1/06/06, 18:28Bendy-Sorry i have to go get the dinner on...loads of veg and water  
Sorry havent spoken to you in agggeeess if your about later will pop on for a chat

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

yea i forgot to ask!!  Hope it doesnt take too long.  

Bendy


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hiya Bendy, When is your first meeting at Woking again 

JJ. x


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Some of you might remember me,  I had my first IVF in September / October at Woking and was on the board loads but unfortunately it wasnt to be.

Ive nipped in and out during this 2nd IVF cycle but havent been on line that much.  But I wanted to share my good news................. just got my  .  Another one for Woking!!

Hope you dont mind me gatecrashing.

Good luck and lots of love to all

Katie xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Katie

Fantastic new hun            congrats to you and d/h how many weeks are you honey...cheesy and jay jay just got  bfp too


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Katie.......                

Soooooo happy for you wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy.

JJ. xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Jay, how ya feeling anymore sicky feelings 

Off to watch bb now  speak tomorrow

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

i'm o.k thanks felt really sick today yippeee bring on the symptons.

Me to it looks good tonight.

Talk tomorrow. xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies 
What a beautiful day   working from home today, so maybe    how is everyone

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

What a lovely day to work from home, I have to go and see a load of Estate Agents that recommend business to us today so a nice day to be out of my office, have to have the sun roof open as really miss my TT that my hubby made me sell and get a practical car as he said a TT is no good for two German Shepherds and a baby, he is right but days like today I could   .

Lets up the weather is here to stay, as heading to the new forest for a nice long dog walk tomorrow.

Congratulations Katie          I am sure Emma and Bendy will agree it is really nice being on here at the moment what with Cheesy, Jay Jay and now yourself all with little beans keeping warm, it all helps give us positive thoughts and confidence as we start the process in the next few weeks........ooooo I am getting really excited.......

Have a good day all and get SEZER the SLEAZY GEAZER out, what a Knob if Lea is up with me I am safe what a TOZZER !!  

Cheesy loved the Dimogan   

Ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Kate

What a lovely place to take the dogs for a walk should be hotter tomorrow im sure you will all love it... i know what you mean about the car i wanted to get a convertable once my car was up for renewal but got a bmw x3 instead, due to loads of boot space etc, so i hope by doing that i wont get a bfn..be bloody typical if i did  , later on i will be cutting all the hedges out in the front garden, as with all the rain havent managed too and they look horrible , 

Take  care
Emmaxx

Ps not long till your meeting (it will fly by i promise) you may see Bendy is she around the same time as you??


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

How strange Em, we also looked at the BMW's X3/5 ended up with the Merc ML as the guy in the BMS showroom was a W***** wasnt interested in helping us too busy interested in the qualifing of grand prix on TV.

Bendy is the same day as me I am 3.30pm and she is 5.30pm so very exciting.

Have fun trimming your bush !!!  

Ktx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

well went to the dcotors and am suppose to see community midwife 8-10 weeks but cant get in until 28th June (11 weeks I will be) god, I am back in the NHS can you tell     Anyway, was given a referral form to book the 12 week nuchal scan but the number is constantly engaged or answerphone, this should be around 8th July. He was really nice, new doctor, changed from my old ba*tard of a one who did nothing for 4 years ttc with endo and stuff and kept fobbing me off with D21 tests and the like   he congratulated me but said to sit tight cause of miscarriages etc.. so kinda brought me on a downer but I know its all to common unfortunately   but I am trying to look forward and stay positive     

Katie, many congratulations       ejoy enjoy enjoy   Woking stats are gonna look good this year............. good on them  

Emma, you lucky girl working from home, how come? Bet you dont get much done, but I hope your bushes look good after the seasonal trim   

What was DIMOGEN like last night, "I am such a nice person I never **** anyone off" yeh right you old  

Hello to Nibbles, KTX, Bendy, Beaker and Jules  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Congrats for getting to week 7 
Bloody nhs what do we pay our taxes for  , and what a git saying about m/cs some men  , would you not consider getting Woking to do an extra scan at 8-10 weeks just to put your mind at rest  dimogen get her OUT!!!!!!!! Cant wait to see Sezer's face tonight    working from home cause have got loads of calls to make, then we have a valuer coming round at 12-2pm as were moving morgage co's  and fridays i try to get home by lunch also my cleaner comes at 3pm and like to be here when she is hear, wont leave her with a key 

Kate-You cheeky thing.. leave my bush alone   

EMMAXX


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

cleaner Emma, you get paid too much  

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i thought sod it, i dont drink i dont smoke so all that money could go to a cleaner its not too ££ actually as she is eastern european but i must admit does a really good job...i was fed up of spending my whole sat near enough cleaning. then when d/f helped we would have arguements as he didnt like hoovering and was wasting his day    MEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

furry muff,   I've spent hundreds on **** and booze over the years, hate to add it all up... shocking   Wish I was as good as you Emma  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

AY Furry muf


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

means down here.............. "fair enough"


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I have to admit I have a cleaner too, comes every Monday and Thursday, I couldnt live without her the amount of hours I work


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

hi ladies.....posh ladies as many of you are mercs or BMW chicks  

OMG I'am such a wally- i only took my papers from woking over to my mums for her to have a read thro this morning and they got ruined   They were in my bag and my ribeana (love the stuff) leaked! I'm going to have to call them and ask for another set. Luckily tho the docs have already signed that form ad Woking have received them. And my new gorgeous Bradley bag has been shaken up by the whole incident. i have scrubbed it and its all clean......Phew!

I don't want Sezar to go!! Lea needs to go more than him as he annoys and causes friction and it entertains me!! Lea out out out  Going to watch that tonight!!

Really cant wait for my appointment! Jay its on the 13th June so just over a week. Still got a really bad cold so i hope that goes soon! Each time i get over it bloody children come into work who shouldn't be there and spread more ill germs  Drives me mad!

Got the day off today and have already been sitting in my garden reading my new Jane Green book- i love her books they are great! Have brought a few new books for my 2 ww to keep me sane!!

Jay i hope the sickness isn't too bad :- hope it doesn't last for too long. Its a great sign of a healthy pregnancy tho isn't it!

Cheesy the NHS are  they really are crap. Could you not get the scan done at woking? not sure how much it would be but I'm guessing it will be a rip off!

Does anyone else sit in the waiting area at woking wondering if anyone in there is a one of us? I did last time and i will be this time too!!

So many BFP's at the moment....i love it!! Congrats katie!

Emma you defiantly get paid too much   I need a cleaner 

enjoy,
Bendybird.x[br]Posted on: 2/06/06, 10:18im watching deal or no deal and its crazy! They go mad!

Bendy.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy oh not what a pain in the about your papers  , im going to get in the shower and get in the garden myself, hope yor horrible cold goes soon there is something going around at the mo 
and yes i look at people in the waiting room and make eye contact but darent say anything too scared   

I tell you if sezar was my b/f i would end up getting arrested for gbh


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Just a quick post as busy at work this morning, but wanted to share this with you. D/H just sent me a link to the BBC page that shows the nuffield is 2nd highest in the league table of IVF success rates. Good on Mr R and Mr C . I am sooo pleased I am having my treatment here and not the Cromwell Centre Darlington at only 10.7%. Here is a link to the article if you want to have a look. http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/5038112.stm

Talk more later.

Jules xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks for that Jules 

Try not to work too hard 

Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

very Interesting Jules, thanks  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow how exciting but then scary with the stats for risks of multiples.......


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mmmm yeah just what i was thinking  me and d/f decided to go with what mr r decides on the day, we will ask for two but if he says no then so be it..he wouldnt be the 2nd best in the uk other wise 

Off into the garden now, to finish these calls, will pop on later

Bye
Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations Katie on your BFP - we are all thinking about you!

I'm also at home today, but then I'm lucky enough to work from home every day     Although being self employed does have it's drawbacks - you have to keep working to earn money!  However as the weather is so nice, I think I will just take the day off. Off to get showered now as I've just done a good workout at the gym - I guess I will have to stop this from next week! (The Zita West book recommends you don't do too much exercise while doing IVF - something about restricting blood flow to the Uterus).  Can't say that I'm that bothered about not going to the gym! It's a nice excuse


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Girls 

Woking's been Number 2 in the league table for a couple of years running now - that's why the waiting list for appointments is 8 months...
They've got an unofficial rule about numbers of embryos at the moment which is to encourage the under 35s to have just one put back, the 35-40s to have 2 and the over 40s can have 3 if they wish. As you say Emma, they don't have 2nd best results for nothing, so I'm sure putting one embie back for younger patients doesn't jeapordise their chance of a BFP.

Sending everyone who's cycling or about to start treatment lots of dust


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Cecilie

Think wildcat might be ringing your clinic soon for acup i know that you will be on maternity leave soon so she will have to see your replacement while you relax until bubs comes along  

Wildcat-im upset now its gone all cloudy   TYPICAL!!!!!

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home this way ladies

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,59477.0.html

Happy chatting

Love Emilyxx


----------

